# 55g Black Breeder Rack & Babies 2011



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

The organization of this thread will be completely botched I'm sure. Rather than screw up my journals because the fry get moved and it's become confusing to me trying to keep it straight I plan to lump the little munchers here in one thread. (sound good so far?)
It's going to be all the 'good' tank doda's that occur in my tanks combined into one photo thread. Dedicated to births, parents and growing fins.
Kinda like fish version of the show all in the family.
(OMG) I'll probably be banned before sundown.

All my tanks are planted and so not the spiffy clean of breeder standards. But the fish don't seem to care about that and seem to pop out eggs or babies more and more often. 

Right now I'm yet again crowded needing to fill more 55g tanks and probably if a cure to this disease is not found soon a rack with four to six 20g tall tanks will follow. Hello my login is wkndracer and I have stage three tankers disease.
Two more 55g's are currently waiting for me to weld up a rack for them in the garage compliments of the January $1/gal. sale. Substrate, lighting, pumps (all the what not's) are in various nooks and cranny's waiting to be combined into yet another set of 'water boxes'.
(currently 11 tanks in house)

Anyhoot, I have tank journals going on several systems I try to keep up with (that's a joke when the work schedule gets busy) Not on all my tanks, but the builds that were different setups as my tanking disease took hold and developed into full blown stage three obsession. 
The black office rack is the newest. 55g over two 10g tanks siphon linked with a cross over pipe creating a 20g water column but separating the critters contained. This is where the last LFABN spawn landed (in the right 10g)









Now let the confusion begin.

The LFABN saga started here in the cave (actually a hollow ceramic log)









The first four known spawns fell prey mostly to the sump, angels and clown loaches. Those that we saved/found were placed in the office 10g refugium.(is that really a word?)

























Today's pic in the office 10









Anyway back to the black rack and the major save on known spawn number 5. My son and I removed the cave and flushed the babies into a pan while they still carried the egg sac. This was on 1/12/11

















They do grow fast starting out :biggrin:
1/23/11

























And as they grow boy are there a bunch of 'em.

2/7/11









Three dark ones seen to date









Walked the camera around all four sides of the baby tank.
back side









Left side









Right side









Front









Pleco's anyone?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Diggin the fish room!


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

Awesome setups.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. These are great.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hopefully the fish will stay happy and I'll continue to add pictures as things develop. Thank very much for the nice comments. (If I take 200 pictures 10 turn out LOL)


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

That dark one is _gorgeous_ right now! I'm not a huge fan of the albinos, but I love plecos period. I'm still waffling with myself whether or not I want one of these guys or not. I'm afraid they'll tear up my 29g.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you going to sell any of these?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Captivate05 said:


> I'm afraid they'll tear up my 29g.


I have read posts where folks have had issues with them rasping broad leaf plants and causing damage. The 6 breeders I have are being good so far and it may be because I keep veggies in the tank most of the time. These are the parents of the current bunch.
I've dubbed this one 'wedding gown' due the the long fins

















This is the male

















The largest of the first spawn looks to be a follow up if female
Wedding Gown II









I like long finned fish









and I must be nutz because with all this going on, I want to add a threesome of zebra plec's too.

Edit; Hey Chad, yes after they grow out I'll have too (no room LOL)


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*The other 2 baby tanks*

The peas from New Years are now nickels and dimes.

The nickel tank. 
These were moved 1/30/11 into the 20T after spending time with the pleco babies when first arriving from Baskington Angels in Port St. Lucie Florida.

































The soon to be vacated dime tank. They are in the second 10g in the black rack. These will be moved to larger accommodations as soon as the rack is built.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*The pair on top (Parent raisers)*

And this lady continues to make me wait. Saw a hint of tube drop about three days ago but not. 









These pictures were a beast to get compared to the midgets.







Either the color washes out under the flash or the focus suffers due to movement. The first group shows the color seen when viewing the tank. (almost







) (poop for focus)
Doesn't do these fish justice.


































Good focus to the picture but the color suffers being washed out by the flash.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Fantastic setups with some gorgeous fish!

I love the "dark form" on those BNs. 

What water parameters do you have in all your tanks?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

You should start a blog  looks like you have plenty to write about.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> What water parameters do you have in all your tanks?


Thanks for the nice comments, took awhile to figure out where I was going with my systems. Striping my well water solved nearly all my tanking issues. 
100% RO reset to 3-4dGH, 2dKH on average for all my tanks. (gave up on snail keeping)
When fish are received or leaving I set a tank to match either way over about a month's time, quarantined in (always) and out when possible. 



EntoCraig said:


> You should start a blog  looks like you have plenty to write about.


LOL I guess, but can't keep up with the goings on here on this site and TAFF II.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

So I have a question because I have about 6 juvenile (almost adult) Albino BN plecos. Does the red/pink spot show up on only the males heads?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I know three females have laid eggs to date but only my largest female shows the spot. I'm not exactly sure how old any of these are because I bought them all as verified breeders.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Pleco approved dinnerware*

Tired already of wet arms daily reaching for the empty forks I longed for an answer. (didn't take long







)
I present Plecoware. Tank safe 316 stainless (and hand crafted too) LOL










*** Please excuse the water spots as this is an unrehearsed testimonial***

Pleco approved in the initial trials.

































no longer will I reach in and receive a wet sleeve with the extra long 23" model YIPPEE

















I'm playing around still with the spiral size and compression to see what works the best but it's already better than sticking a fork in it.

I realize this is no ancient ethnic secret or anything but I can easily shape the wire and smooth the ends. I bought a whole tube of 1/8" 316L tig wire so I may need to make a few extra for SnS


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude, imo messy breeding tanks are always the coolest. I love checking out the tanks that that dude lotsoffish throws together.

BTW, are you the member with who has lots of experience with bichirs? I wanna devote a tank to my peacock eels and maybe add a dino bichir or two.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Kid with a camera*

My son took my camera away today saying "Dad let me show you how to take fish pictures." 

Plecoware in action today. Working out great.









And he showed me up on capturing the nickel nuggets too.

















Then the booger butt informed me I really needed to clean the glass.









Salt and Pepper Cory (_Corydoras habrosus_)
That clown loach in there better start eating more snails because they're munching my chain swords :angryfire









Then he really showed me up (imo).
Male (darker fish); Smokey Pinoy Ghost d/sm/s/s pb/pb
Female Pearl; sm/pb/pb p/p

























Eleven year old honor students are such little smart asses.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

holy crap! what did you feed the fry? that white stuff on the fork.. what was that?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i also like the reel holder.. niceee


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> holy crap! what did you feed the fry? that white stuff on the fork.. what was that?





Kibblemania1414 said:


> i also like the reel holder.. niceee


 Thanx wildman the stuff is zucchini :biggrin: these pleco's are veggie eaters


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

those plecos are gorgeous, how big will they get?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

orchidman said:


> those plecos are gorgeous, how big will they get?


under 5"


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice
You can call me Bob


----------



## koldsoup (Feb 21, 2011)

Really nice. Any updates? 

I noticed that your pleco fry went into a planted tank. Do you vacuum often or at all? since plecos are such crazy poopers.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

koldsoup said:


> Really nice. Any updates?
> I noticed that your pleco fry went into a planted tank. Do you vacuum often or at all? since plecos are such crazy poopers.


The plants more than keep up with the poo discharged by the babies. While the adults process massive pellets fry seem to release less. When I see anything gathering around the base of the plants I use airline attached to rigid tubing to siphon it off but reality is that there isn't much. Water parameters are WAY easier with plants. NO3 and PO4 remain at zero in the baby tanks. :icon_mrgr Not pretty to look at the plant mass of floaters, ricca, java moss and fern but the plants scrub the water column very well.

Growing baby angelfish in a bare tank required daily water changes.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Soon to be leaving*

Growing and eating update.



















With these guys tank depth isn't important so I've been working on a DIY PlecoPan :biggrin: for the growing herd.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thats sweet, i would be a little nervous about them getting out with an open top like that.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*3/23/2011*

Current pics

Feeding time at the vacuum farm

































The older group

































The Browns









































Growing beauty


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

As always, some great pics of your juveniles.


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like everyone's growing up!  Great pics!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

EntoCraig said:


> As always, some great pics of your juveniles.


kind words thank you :smile:



night9eyes said:


> Looks like everyone's growing up!  Great pics!


Yes the kids need to start looking for new homes and leave the nest. Going through 2 organically grown zucchini a week already. LOL

100,000 pictures taken and I can find three or four worth posting  
click, view, erase, click, view, erase, click, view, erase, click, view, erase,
click, view, erase,
click, view, erase,
click, view, erase, HEY DUSTIN! come take some pictures for Dad please!


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

Do you just put the zucchini in raw?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

umdterps96 said:


> Do you just put the zucchini in raw?


Yes even with the young ones. Feeding skin on I purchase organically grown which claim no chemical pesticides. Water wash it rubbing my hands on it, slice, remove the seeds, put it on a plecoware screw and in the tank it goes until gone. (well its still in the tank,,,, just changed to poo :icon_roll)


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

cool i'm going to give it a try...looks like my blue eyed albinos had babies...saw them on the glass this morning...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Seriously......is there anything you_ can't_ do? You're handier than a button on a shirt.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Seriously......is there anything you_ can't_ do? You're handier than a button on a shirt.


can't bake a cake


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Blue pair in waiting*

The tank has matured and with the dimes now nearing quarter size the pair need to reclaim this tank.









My blue pearl is losing a bit of color and my wife believes it's stress and time to give her a slate again. 
Both were camera happy last night all but chasing me around the tanks allowing some good shots without drama.

My blue boy









Oh! wait! here comes the girl pushing in up front LOL









saying cheese LOL


































Conditioning these two will begin when we return from WVa mid July.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice! My angels just passed quarter size. Getting ready to set up a nice 60 gallon for them.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

mike those blues are absolutley stunning. quickly becoming my favs, and i usually only like silvers.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahahaha! This picture is hysterical:









Beautiful pictures as always. Thanks for sharing, Mike!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*lesson in life*



sewingalot said:


> Hahahaha! This picture is hysterical:


well sort of,,,, reality is as a man matures sooner or later he come to understand that if momma ain't happy then nobody is. Blue Boy gave her the camera LOL


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Give me 8hr days WHOOPIE!!!!*

The tanks got rubbed hard today hehe

Completely cleaned out the lower 10's and removed all the LFABN from the right tank moving them onto the porch.
I needed the tank,,, for,,,,,, more itty bitty lfabn what else? LMAO

















57 new itty bitty's added.









The right tank was cleaned and black substrate added for RCS due to be arriving any day.









and the top 55g where the blues were well,,,, it's EMPTY!









why? hahaha wait for it hahaha


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

woah what the heck is going on? i bet youre gunna dirt it.

are you worried about your shrimpers going through your tank bridge?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nope no worries mate,,, gotta sponge! hahaha

and I'm gettin' to what's going on as I update my late breaking updates LOL

frisky fish come first


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

and just a little dirt LOL maybe


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

MIKE!!!!!! i want that stump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


whats in the box?


gunna look awesome btw.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> MIKE!!!!!! i want that stump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey! You started this! (luv to share the blame)
You've already got a ton of lumber in your water box!
It's just buried under a million zillion Anubias leaves









The box is just holding it in place until the epoxy sets.
The thing floats like a cork and I won't wait a month or more for the soak to submerge it.


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> and just a little dirt LOL maybe


That STUMP is AMAZING! Great find!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

TY! the membership on TPT rocks! You can find most anything tank related right here LOL


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

when i first looked at it i assumed it was malaysian, but i guess not since it floats.

and you are right, i have plenty of lumber lol

still cant wait for this to take shape. what plants/fish are you going to put in there? i know angels of course.


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

wow - great stump! Where did you acquire that?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ThinkTank said:


> wow - great stump! Where did you acquire that?


SnS right here roud:


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Will your brown fry develop long fins, too?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Fishly, yes the browns have long fins just like the rest.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Stump is sick! Love it!

What do you feed your plecos? I see all kinds of different veggies. Curious what you prefer and don't prefer.

I like your little rigged up filtration system on the lower tanks. Ingenious.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Mostly they get zucchinni and algae flake when they are small.
The bigger the water column the better. :smile: Also looking for ways to cut energy use.
Pic of the latest batch (57 lfabn)
Keep in mind the Plecoware screw is made of 1/8" wire for size ref.
Added 6/22/2011 and fed algae flake with peeled zucchinni on the screw. 
This is the first day we caught them eating veggie.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol, you guys are funny. 

Your angelfish look amazing and your babies. All this breeding you're gonna have to try a hand at some of my Rams if they produce lol  That stump does look pretty cool btw! Excited too see what will happen.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Just a couple of shots taken while cleaning the tanks.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Based on the thread title of "55g Black Breeder Rack & Babies 2011" I'm posting the new fur ball here. 

While in WVa we acquired a new little sister/buddy for our now finished (yippee!!!) 3yr. old AKC champion dobe Dozer. Yippee!!! because chasing shows that had enough dogs to be a major event and having a top handler finish him could be a little hard on a wallet.

This is Little Ann.
She's a 7 week old German Shepherd/??? mountain dog from on Herndon Mountain, Wyoming County, WV.









I'm really hoping the /??? mountain dog helps with the hip issues down the road that the GS breed is known for. Her mother is my cousins 2yr old registered female and a wonderful animal. Annie shows nothing but GS coat markings so time will tell. These pics are the second day with Dozer.

































The next post will be back to the stump tank, fish and weeds I promise LOL


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice looking dogs. are they getting along so far?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweet! We have a Dobie / (Lab/Husky) mix and she is awesome. Looks like a Dobie but with blue husky eyes and a slight curve to the tail. As I am sure you are aware, mix breeds tend to get the best of both worlds and skip out on the genetic problems that full breeds have.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> nice looking dogs. are they getting along so far?


out together in the back yard right now while I change the pleco pan water. annie is laying right against him sleeping under a tree



EntoCraig said:


> Sweet! We have a Dobie / (Lab/Husky) mix and she is awesome. Looks like a Dobie but with blue husky eyes and a slight curve to the tail. As I am sure you are aware, mix breeds tend to get the best of both worlds and skip out on the genetic problems that full breeds have.


You bet! Hoping to avoid the food allergy drama Dozer deals with. Wouldn't trade him for anything but the first 2yrs were a huge PITA at times.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> You bet! Hoping to avoid the food allergy drama Dozer deals with. Wouldn't trade him for anything but the first 2yrs were a huge PITA at times.


Yeah We have a Boston Terrier. Been an awesome dog as far as small breeds come, but lots of food related problems. Had to get him on an expensive diet.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*The Stump's Rebirth*

Problems the first time stopped the rescape, now it's back. Starting at the bottom and working up building the suspense LOL

Cutie first.
Annie









Sara's wood right side









Craigthor's wood left side









Craigthor's *BIG BURTHA* is center stage


















From this









To this









:icon_mrgr knowing I'm gonna like what I have in mind hehehe

I'm chasing ya D


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

mike that tank is going to be sweet when its all filled in!

haha big burtha

are you going to plant some sort of carpet plants?

also love the grassy looking tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

love the stump!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> mike that tank is going to be sweet when its all filled in!
> 
> haha big burtha
> 
> ...


Not sure on the carpet yet??? I left the base really thin not to cover the root structure on the stump.

The chain swords were bought at a LFS years ago and sold as 'dwarf chain swords' (LMAO) hi or low tech they always fill my tank over time. Starting low with the leaves staying <4" over time they get long and hit the top of the tank after spreading. What came out for the rescape filled a 5g bucket to over 1/2 full. 

Tough little plant though. After being in the bucket since before I went on vacation yesterday cleaning up after doing the pans I couldn't pitch them out because they still look good. May use a handful in one corner again then pass the rest to a LFS if I have time.


orchidman said:


> love the stump!


Thanks, I looked at it everyday for like 14 days when it listed then couldn't not buy it LOL.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

hey mike i dont remember, did you dirt this tank?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> hey mike i dont remember, did you dirt this tank?





wkndracer said:


> I left the base really thin not to cover the root structure on the stump.


no dirt the second time setting it up as the sub is only about an inch or slightly less. This tank will be water column dependent for the ferts and will be my first set up that way  :help:.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

mike you traitor!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

aww give me a break D! LOSE THE EXPOSURE ON THE ROOTS? Might as well put a log round in the tank then :redface: Not happy about it honestly as the maintenance may be higher, gonna be a learning curve w/o sub additives but might work out OK. Actually looked at adding a platform to raise the stump but that would push it out the top and mold grows on the lap line doing that at the surface. I'll have dirt here filling this in (but not what you think) just give me time :smile:

founding member coining the phrase *The Fraternity of Dirt*


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i think a little more substrate needs to be piled up under the stump, especially under the left root, so that you cant see the back wall under the stump. make sense?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks but I'm thinking with Kuhli's and LFABN planned for the bottom group having it so they are able run underneath moving around will be cool. Cypress trees grow with exposed root legs in the swamp here and that in part prompted how I'm setting this up.

*The Fraternity of Dirt*


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i'm just teasing. you could try marsilea for a carpet. are you going to do anything for a background?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that makes sense


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hahaha, I love that I show you a bucket of driftwood (not really driftwood, but wood I suppose) and you take home a little 50 cent piece and name it after me. Priceless! That little Annie is cute. Such a doll! That's great that Dozer is liking her already. Just so you know, we've renamed you and Sherry the dog whisperers. Never seen our dogs act so calmly around people before. Usually have to give visitors a stick to beat them back with. :hihi:

Mike, what's the piece of pvc connecting the two tanks for? I'm fascinated.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> i'm just teasing. you could try marsilea for a carpet. are you going to do anything for a background?


My wife and son both complain about 'too many' plants in my planted tanks (go figure) so adding some E. Tren. will be it. After all it's all about anubias in this tank anyway.
Working on a background of sorts but still open at the moment.


sewingalot said:


> Hahaha, I love that I show you a bucket of driftwood (not really driftwood, but wood I suppose) and you take home a little 50 cent piece and name it after me. Priceless! That little Annie is cute. Such a doll! That's great that Dozer is liking her already. Just so you know, we've renamed you and Sherry the dog whisperers. Never seen our dogs act so calmly around people before. Usually have to give visitors a stick to beat them back with. :hihi:
> 
> *Mike, what's the piece of pvc connecting the two tanks for? I'm fascinated.*


hahaha the boxer is an awesome ol'dog! Annie is all teeth but Dozer is hanging in there.
Cross over pipe tying the tanks together for a common water column.
Baby LF on the right and CRS on the left with sponge filters keeping them separated.

7 lfabn are in the 55g tonight. With the weekend water changes I'm matching parameters throughout for shifting stock this week.
Can't decide yet on who lands in the stump tank.
Any votes LOL? (should I do a poll? (just kidding))









OPPS!!! almost forgot,,, Hey D! I did another dirt tank just cuzz you yelled at me!
Founding member in *The Fraternity of Dirt*


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Plecos and wood go together like peanut butter and jelly, so that's my vote. 


> Cross over pipe tying the tanks together for a common water column.


This is where I am going to nod my head and say, of course that's why and secretly run off to google what it the world that means and how that's possible. :hihi: I wish I was 1/20th smart as you on plumbing. My goal is to learn more about water quality and plumbing for tanks when my room is finished and I have a decent place to learn quietly. 

Oh, Kafka says to tell you thank you for not mentioning his bad hips, stinky breath, bald spots and blind eye to him and treating him like the pup at heart he is. :biggrin: And Wisher was so solemn in comparison. She's normally spastic. I swear you ARE the dog whisperer family. Say hi to Sherry and pet your pooches for me.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Plecos and wood go together like peanut butter and jelly, so that's my vote.
> 
> This is where I am going to nod my head and say, of course that's why and secretly run off to google what it the world that means and how that's possible. :hihi: I wish I was 1/20th smart as you on plumbing. My goal is to learn more about water quality and plumbing for tanks when my room is finished and I have a decent place to learn quietly.
> 
> Oh, Kafka says to tell you thank you for not mentioning his bad hips, stinky breath, bald spots and blind eye to him and treating him like the pup at heart he is. :biggrin: And Wisher was so solemn in comparison. She's normally spastic. I swear you ARE the dog whisperer family. Say hi to Sherry and pet your pooches for me.


Okee Dokee got those LFABN covered roud:

The crossover is basically a homemade U tube and the power head in the second tank creates flow back to the first through a section of tubing so the water is constantly moving from tank to tank, simple really. A sponge on the pipe in the first tank creates a barrier to keep the critters in the correct tank and provide mechanical filtration.

Your critters are both really cool (opps! sorry! Earls OK too) but if I was to have three dogs here Kafka is invited for sure.

Quick and dirty update and pic.
The blues are back where they started and currently the whole tank is foggy with a flu treatment. 
Bye bye worms and bye bye snails in this tank.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the tank loks really good with the angels in it! im getting mine soon


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Your adult BN plecos look like flying monsters when they're swimming! Love 'em! Keep up the good work!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

mike i just cant get over how awesome that 55 is. and how even more awesome its gonna be when the anubis grow more.

so is the powerhead on the u-tube or on the white tube? what if suction breaks on one tube? or is there 2 powerheads? im intrigued by this. i have some tanks in my 125's cabinet that could be chained together.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats a good idea with the pvc


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*well crap!*

OMG! OMG! OMG! (I'll elaborate I PROMISE!)



orchidman said:


> the tank looks really good with the angels in it! im getting mine soon


Thanxs on the tank comment and regarding getting angels soon well, I'm on that list too. 










Transferred back in on 7/26 and flubendazole dosed 7/30 after a water change the blues have already spawned again. 
Guess I don't need slate in a tank with Anubias in it.
Even ratty Anubias sticks with only a couple of leaves works LOL.


















Defending against me too.










Largest spawn to date so I took a shot with the flash on.












A.M. Aquatics said:


> Your adult BN plecos look like flying monsters when they're swimming! Love 'em! Keep up the good work!


Yeah they are the only current threat in this situation and not even adults yet. Hope they don't act like monsters.
5 <2" and a single wedding gown finned slightly over 2" are in the tank.


























Already seen the male shoving one into the substrate moving it away from they're corner.



nonconductive said:


> mike i just cant get over how awesome that 55 is. and how even more awesome its gonna be when the anubias grow more.
> 
> so is the powerhead on the u-tube or on the white tube? what if suction breaks on one tube? or is there 2 powerheads? im intrigued by this. i have some tanks in my 125's cabinet that could be chained together.


Thanks D, I'm chasing your 125 by about 100yrs. of growth LOL.
PH is discharged into the 1/2" tygon tubing creating the return. Same rig as on my 55/20/10 only the flow is through three tanks and back to the first over the top of the center tank. Several years with only one or two near FUBAR's (my fault modifying thing too much) but never a flood to date. 

Busy night :hihi:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

on what list? your angels look like they are happy as ever in that tank! do you have any other pairs?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

orchidman said:


> on what list? your angels look like they are happy as ever in that tank! do you have any other pairs?


on the list for having more angels with the fresh eggs. :hihi:
Three other pairs currently in tanks right now.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

ooh. i see. id love to see pics of the other pairs! even if they arent recent.. but recent is better. the ones im getting will be more of a wild coloration. the silver with the black barring. but the parents are silver with black barring and the other is black something. so they will have black genes in them


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That flash on with the anubias leaf covered in eggs is sweet. And sorry, but I can't help but ROFLOL at those anubias legs. I can't wait to see them recover more.

By the way, that pleco was meant for that piece of wood. Great shot!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

congrats on the spawn mike! those blues are sweet!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> That flash on with the anubias leaf covered in eggs is sweet. And sorry, but I can't help but ROFLOL at those anubias legs. I can't wait to see them recover more.
> 
> By the way, that pleco was meant for that piece of wood. Great shot!


 
hey those anubis have nicer legs than alot of women do lol


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ugh! Leggy anubias :icon_frow










so,,, does this stuff actually grow leaves?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Haha, nonc. Very cute.

Just a strange thought, Mike. Have you thought about growing them emersed to speed up the leaves?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Tonight trying to figure out the camera


















































:smile:


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

beautiful angels mike!!!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Bob! :smile:
No tank update till I master the camera or they throw a spawn but had to post my latest fear LOL.
This was Annie the cute fur ball @7 weeks when we brought home.










Seems no matter how much we feed her somehow her paws are out growing the rest of her LOL










she's going to be a tank!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow! She is gonna get big I looks like. So cute though


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

big paws = big dog!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Birthday present*

The blues are looking happy tonight.










































Still getting tannins outta th' stump










:smile: gotta love happy fish


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Well they munched they're own eggs again :iamwithst

May move the slate, but sure they will figure it out sooner or later again, fish have to be smarter than I am LOL. 
I still believe this tank will grow in LMAO. 
Anubias as a primary plant,,, not sure I'll live long enough.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha the anubias is gonna take forever 


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yep, that's the one thing I hate about anubias.. grows real slow . I had it growing super fast in my old tank, but I didn't do very well keeping up with ferts, so it didn't look great.

Beautiful angels, hope they stop eating their eggs soon.


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow I just read the entie thread! Your Angels are beautiful!!! Love the LFBAN's are so cute!!! Can't wait till my son sees this thread. Or maybe I shouldn't show him or he'll be wanting angels too. lol

My son is probably better with the camera than I so maybe next time i'll let him take the tank pics. 

Sounds like Dozer and the pup are already great friends.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice pics mike. your stump tank is slowly looking more green!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

CKJ said:


> Wow I just read the entie thread! Your Angels are beautiful!!! Love the LFBAN's are so cute!!! Can't wait till my son sees this thread. Or maybe I shouldn't show him or he'll be wanting angels too. lol
> 
> My son is probably better with the camera than I so maybe next time i'll let him take the tank pics.
> 
> Sounds like Dozer and the pup are already great friends.


ROFL! you must be dedicated!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Yep, that's the one thing I hate about anubias.. grows real slow . I had it growing super fast in my old tank, but I didn't do very well keeping up with ferts, so it didn't look great.
> 
> Beautiful angels, hope they stop eating their eggs soon.


Thanks I figure they will sooner or later LOL NOW GIVE!!! 
_I had it growing super fast in my old tank, but I didn't do very well keeping up with ferts_, what ferts? detail man details LOL how do I grow this stuff?


CKJ said:


> Wow I just read the entire thread! Your Angels are beautiful!!! Love the LFBAN's are so cute!!! Can't wait till my son sees this thread. Or maybe I shouldn't show him or he'll be wanting angels too. lol
> 
> My son is probably better with the camera than I so maybe next time i'll let him take the tank pics.
> 
> Sounds like Dozer and the pup are already great friends.


Thank you for stopping by LOL
Dozer and Annie are great together, she's already 25lbs with feet the size of baseballs.
Tell junior one fish at a time and he needs to do his homework. The bn's are fine with everyone but adding angels he will be limited on what else can be in the tank. That said I do keep plenty of them. When young they ship easy :smile: 


nonconductive said:


> nice pics mike. your stump tank is slowly looking more green!


I think it's just algae but thanks 


orchidman said:


> ROFL! you must be dedicated!


Nope! dedicated is reading Sara's whole thread LMAO


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> what ferts? detail man details LOL how do I grow this stuff?


Lots of P, co2 & direct light make mine put out leaves pretty fast (for anubias). its a trade off though, you get faster growth with the direct light but you get algae on older leaves.

have you tried to slice the rhizome to get more than one growing point?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/80179-pruning-anubias.html


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

thats true. but we dont want anybody commiting suicide here. im sure if i read her whole thread i'd be smashing my teeth out


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

wkndracer
Thank you for stopping by LOL
Dozer and Annie are great together said:


> Ha too funny!
> 
> He said to tell you those angels were REAL NICE FISH. Yah he's know that this is it for a good while no other new species! We still have the room to finish a school or two but that's it. He absolutely loved those pics of the plecos there they were all over the zuchini and on the walls.
> 
> Do they like to much on that white film on driftwood also?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

The plecs are not much interested in the white fuzzy on the wood but it will pass pretty quickly and be gone, at least mine has cleared and not returned in several tanks.

That boy can have angels just like Sara (sewingalot) does and just keep up with them the easy way. Keeping an eye on them in my threads LOL.

the eyes have it 









Tracking a black group as they grow currently and I always try to add a bunch of pictures :smile:.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/87012-lots-low-tech-angel-tanks-56k.html

More than any 10yr old wants to know about angels in a planted tank LOL


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

my otos attacked the driftwood fungus stuff. havent seen any since i added them


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

He'll be happy to watch them from from here. lol


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

The vertical driftwood stump covered in anubias is the idea that I had as a centerpiece in my 30XH but I didn't find the right piece of wood yet.

Good to see an actual example. The incredibly slow growth of the anubias is an issue I was concerned about as well. You have a LOT of surface area to cover.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

madness said:


> The vertical driftwood stump covered in anubias is the idea that I had as a centerpiece in my 30XH but I didn't find the right piece of wood yet.
> 
> Good to see an actual example. The incredibly slow growth of the anubias is an issue I was concerned about as well. You have a LOT of surface area to cover.


Yup and Moses lived longer than I will :smile:

NonC did a great tank doing this.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...mud-tank-tank-mike-built-137.html#post1504399









edit: I don't think I've ever posted another mans tank in my thread before :eek5: I feel self violated.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

wkndracer said:


> Thanks I figure they will sooner or later LOL NOW GIVE!!!
> _I had it growing super fast in my old tank, but I didn't do very well keeping up with ferts_, what ferts? detail man details LOL how do I grow this stuff?


Well, in my case it wasn't the ferts that made it grow fast, it was the two 96 watt PC's and 150 watt halide that was on the tank........


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll have to actually see how long mine take to grow a leaf. It seems like maybe 1 a week but I haven't kept track so it maybe longer.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

mine grows semi fast compared to how it didnt move before. i get 1 1/2 leaves a week i'd guess


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> NonC did a great tank doing this.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...mud-tank-tank-mike-built-137.html#post1504399
> 
> 
> ...


 
hahahahahaha

Thanks! i feel so dirty being spread around like a cheap floozy.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

hahah tisk tisk you two!


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

That stump looks great! I'm going to have to stop reading your thread because it makes me want angels again more and more! (And I don't have the room for them!!!!)


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Just did a little cleaning over the weekend and walked the camera around my little fish room.

Maybe if we don't see the world end in 2012 I'll see this tank grow in LOL.










The bottom left 10g has my youngest LFABN at about 5/8".


















The bottom right 10g has,,,, nothing in it tonight LMAO :hihi: as that never happens.










Full Rack


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Catching up on all my favorite tanks is a chore now because you have 5000 tanks and no links in your signature. :hihi: First, that top tank is looking awesome, but I am intrigued on the bottom left. What's all growing in there?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

hahaha sigs can't be to big or it's a violation of posting rules and guidelines
the 10's have EVERYTHING, moss, java fern, baby tears, ricca, frogbit, duckweed, stem trimmings, literally anything small lands in them because the babies love the cover and it cleans the water.

and the top tank is naked!

welcome back Bubbles!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

True, look at you following rules. I am proud of you. :hihi: That 10 gallon on the left fascinates me. I've never seen such a conglomerate of plants in such a confined space. It's enchanting. Like a little forrest. LOL. 

I'm not 100% back, I am just taking a break. I kind of overheated my sewing machine at 2:30 this morning and am giving it time to cool down to access the damage.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

ah ha! Sewing is smokin the sewing machine by sewing beyond lightspeed making quilts to keep people from freezing with the onset of winter


haha I'm calling Fox News

edit; I like the weed arch in the right one and still have it that way


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

mikey moo how i love your stump tank.

are you going to put a background on that thing?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

nonconductive said:


> mikey moo are you going to put a background on that thing?


hahahahahahahaha HELL NO!! 

It's too pretty.










I was a baaaad boy today and now my fish will hate me :angryfire
Babies were moved off the slate today.

Somebody say babies??? Aren't these the blues in this tank? Yes, yes they are the blues in this one :smile:
hehee and I felt I had to steal them, so I stole 'em!



















_*"Hey honey can I setup another tank?"*_









*"oh how silly of you to ask, of course it's for the babies"*

10g fry tank and Mattenfiltered tank #2 today at my house.
Power head fed and bubbles galore. 


















Setup right next to the shrimp hatcheries. 
So tank #3 in the kitchen.










No apologies on the bubbly pictures of fish so small I can hardy see them. The pictured roots are those of floating frogbit for reference.
These are day #5 wigglers.


































































Maybe by the rules we are suppose leave politics and religion off TPT
but how can you not thank God for babies of any kind? 
And tiny baby fish are tooooo cool (imo)




























And so is my baby for letting me keep all these tanks. :smile: (and I luv her)


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Day 6 and they survived the yank and swap. Free swimming should start tomorrow.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww. Such a pretty picture of your wife. It distracted me of the picture. Do you sell your fish locally? I am curious what you do with all the fry you end up with.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

awww no background 

not only do you have an understanding, fish loving wife, but she's also very pretty. (and knows how to use a gun!) consider yourself blessed!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

sewingalot said:


> Awww. Such a pretty picture of your wife. It distracted me of the picture. Do you sell your fish locally? I am curious what you do with all the fry you end up with.


TY :smile: junior gets credit for the pic. Yes, sold, given away and the not so nice but necessary fact that I will cull with a vengeance and the more I learn the more I cull. After receiving MANY sub par fish via order from 'good' breeders (that I will not openly name) I quickly learned reputation rides on never having that one 'oh shoot ' Between genetics and environment many things can ruin Angel fry too. Being raised in fully planted tanks my fish that survive are the best of each group each time being the strongest. Hundreds of eggs in each spawn and survival rates before the blacks in the <50 range. Then once reaching pre dime to nickle size they better have all they're fingers and toes with both eyes looking in the right direction or,,,,,, 
Anyhoot, so far all the fish I've let leave here people have been thrilled to get.


nonconductive said:


> awww no background
> not only do you have an understanding, fish loving wife, but she's also very pretty. (and knows how to use a gun!) consider yourself blessed!


Yeah TY I think she's pretty too, and I'm definitely blessed in many ways. Good thing too being as dumb as I am at times hahaha. As long as she's happy I'll be blessed but if not that gun part and the fact she's worked 15yrs in law enforcement I'd be in serious trouble LOL. That pic was Dustin playing with the effects option on the camera.

I've sat in the glider/rocker looking at this tank and still kinda like the open look. Yes it's distracting with the background noise of the room showing through at times, books on the shelf and what not but this room was made up to be a working office and is quite small, smaller still with the rack and 40B added.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You two were like all PDA the whole time you were here. Earl and I were never openly affectionate like that. Just like teenagers, you two are so cute. LOL.

Didn't realize breeding fish is a lot like breeding dogs. So many people screw that up. Poor Kafka was inbreed, has bad hips, an over bite, and other health issues, but I love my generic boxer. :hihi: 

How do you cull? Do you feed them to another fish or use other methods? I am thinking of breeding guppies and have been doing a lot of research, but I am not sure what to do with the undesirable fry.

Also, if you aren't going with a background, move that lighting wire over so it's not across the tank like that. Would improve the looks greatly.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I can follow directions LOL the cords have been relocated into the corner.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

wkndracer said:


> I can follow directions LOL the cords have been relocated into the corner.


lol


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Oliver Knott uses this opaque stick on background. Never found it here in the states, but I always liked the look of it. Still leaves it open and simple, yet dulls the background some.

Ever considered something like that?

Good luck with the babies! What are you feeding them?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the sticky back background tip.
I was trying to feed them baby brine's but sadly the fry are too small or ???
Two BBS hatcheries have been running in rotation here for awhile.
We are nearing the end on BBS feedings for the blacks as they are soon to be 2 months old and eating them combined with flake. 
The zebras should continue on them for through November and the Koi are now in play. Might have mini shrimp bottles ongoing LOL

if feeding behavior doesn't snap into place tomorrow morning that's sadly the end of these as 10 days is just too long. 2nd day free swimmers should eat actively.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

wkndracer said:


> I can follow directions LOL the cords have been relocated into the corner.


:thumbsup: Do you ever breed your brine shrimp or just hatch from eggs? Since someone isn't taking any tanks I tried to shove on them, I am thinking about setting up a couple small hatcheries and grow out.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I wonder if we I've anything in the states like that's like that paper. Syne contact paper? Do they have opaque?


You can call me Bob


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I have some links stashed around here somewhere to posts by D. Walstad which include sustained brine tanks but no I haven't tried it. The smell of brine water kinda reminds me of burnt popcorn would be how I describe it.

I purchased a 15oz coffee can of eggs 3yrs. ago and put it in the freezer.
Only used about a third of it so far.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm surprised you don't have a rack of live food with the amount of fish you keep. I used to raise sea-monkeys. Do they count? Actually, I got a sea-monkey kit a few years ago after being without fish for a long time and it's what seriously lead me back into the hobby. 

I am with Glenn, I like the idea of an opaque background. I wonder if car tint would work?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*update due*

Received a variety of refugees from another breeder of angelfish and growth = changes.

Started here in QT on the counter fish station. 









Smallest fry she ever tried to ship. Lost 8 within 24hrs. but OMG what a bunch made it just fine!









Gave them a few weeks to settle and gain size then sifted to planted accommodations. A comfy chair with a view LOL.

















The 10's on the bottom rack are still filled with growing LFABN.

























Feeding time :smile:

















loaded :tongue:


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

That's a whole mess of babies you got there!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

my god man, thats alot of angels


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Where did you get that tank rack if you can remember??? I am trying to get the misses to let me get a rack to put a 40G breeder, 20L and a 10 on. I just spent 10K on a ring for her, and then more on a trip to NY to ask her to marry me. So when we get back i figure it is a good time to use my wish list up on my fish tanks and truck parts.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great thread by the way!


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Absolutely love the tanks Mike! Those angels are amazing! So may of them just makes for a stunning effect. 

And of course though the lfabn's are so neat! We still have 3 of the 6 we got from you. Don't know why the other 3 passed. The 3 we still have are just so neat and we love them! Plants are doing good too! And just wanted to thank you! They are our favorites!

Someday I wish ours would breed cause I think there's at least 1 female? Are the females smaller than the males?


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your cool setups and pics.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*OMG! overdue update*

Life is fun! 
I've reached my maximum tanking hobby level I think, 900g in 24 tanks (and a pan). :icon_eek: I've said that before but thinking without retiring from gainful employment that this is it. 
I have snapped some pics a dozen times but then never posted. Did it again yesterday and actually uploaded them to post in another thread. 
WOOT! Here goes.

The kids in this thread are all grown up and the majority of them have left home. Out of that monster sized pile of youngsters only a double handful were culled for defects (recorded only 16 used for plant food) 14 remain in this tank from the original group and I'll be dividing again shortly to drop the tanked number to 4 total or just 2 again to use it as a parent raising breeder tank with only a pair.

I think I finally found the sweet spot on this tank for the anubias too. Less hours on the timer and raising the fixture more the algae is fading and growth looks cleaner. Started July last year with the current plants I think it's starting to look better and it's taught me a lot about patience LOL. 

anyhoot here it is.



























































sbarbee54 said:


> Where did you get that tank rack if you can remember???


 This rack is miserable crap and totally unsafe without bracing! 
Plan on welding up another one like this during the winter months. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=131940

Congrats on all the plans and hope your future remains bright!


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

...wow...!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

LB79 said:


> ...wow...!


Bwahahaha! Yeah WoW is right. Healthy, spawning fish has pushed the hobby to the next level here.


----------

